
AT&T/Verizon lobbyists to “aggressively” sue states that enact net neutrality - chriskanan
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/attverizon-lobbyists-to-aggressively-sue-states-that-enact-net-neutrality/
======
mtgx
> "All Americans Deserve Equal Rights Online."

Didn't they already have that with the net neutrality rules they've just
fought to kill?

